# race face diabolus an rm7 02



## Livanh (9. Juli 2004)

fährt schon jemand oben genannte kombination? weil bei mir passt die linke innenlager schale nicht an der schwinge vorbei! was macht man da? einfach mit den beiliegenden spacern auffüllen? ideen, vorschläge, lösungen?
bitte helft mir  
mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juli 2004)

Ja auf die Antwort bin auch schon gespannt. Da ja die Saint auch net zu passen scheint  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Livanh,

sorry, aber die Diabolus X-Type cranks sind mit Deinem Rahmen nicht kompatibel. Selbst wir mussten die Schwingen der R-Serie von Rocky Mountain, i.e. des 2004 dementsprechend konzipieren.


----------



## krankedbiker (12. Juli 2004)

Hab das Bild grad bei Pinkbike gefunden. Und da sind Saint dran


----------



## Livanh (12. Juli 2004)

ich hab bei mir nun einfach auf der linken seite 2 spacer drangemacht, dann passt es haarscharf dran. ist natürlich nicht ganz die beste lösung, weil etz die kurbeln net ganz gleichmäßig sind, aber es geht...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Bild grad bei Pinkbike gefunden. Und da sind Saint dran



Es gibt bestimmt auch Bilder wo die Diabolus dran ist.
Und Livanh hat seine ja auch drangebracht.
Aber halt net wirklich richtig.
Hab auch ne Diabolus daheim rumliegen und der Außendurchmesser vom Lager ist identisch mit der Saint.
Und wie PHil Claus schon schreibt, so richtig gehn tuts net.
Und die Diabolus bietet auch mehr Montgamöglichkeitsvarianten wie die Saint.
Aber falls es knapp wird...des schleift sich schon weg mit der Zeit 


G.


----------



## Livanh (12. Juli 2004)

mh ja, es geht schon. man könnte ja auch ein wenig von der schale abschleifen, aber die is halt so schön edel und gold   
btw, weißt du wie man das spiel bei der diabolus einstellt? denn wenn ich die kurbel richtig fest ziehe, dreht sich da nix mehr. is so ähnlich wie bei ner stahlkurbel, aber bei der gibts da ja nen spacer, der lager und kurbel trennt. bei der rf hab ich aber nix derartiges gefunden...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juli 2004)

Du darfst die Kurbel nur so fest anziehen das kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist.
Damit sich´s noch dreht ist der schwarze Gummispacer auf der einen Seite verantworlich.

G.


----------



## Livanh (13. Juli 2004)

ah ja, dann also eher locker als fest?
...also wenn das angebot mit zusammen riden ernst gemeint war, dann meld dich mal per pm. würde natürlich auch was für die schellen zahlen, geschenkt ist ja fast schon zu nett....


----------



## blaubaer (13. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wir mussten die Schwingen der R-Serie von Rocky Mountain, i.e. des 2004 dementsprechend konzipieren.




wie ist dies gemeint ??


----------



## Phil Claus (13. Juli 2004)

Hi blaubaer,

Race Face und Rocky Mountain blicken auf eine lange Kooperation zurück, und da sich beide Firmen an der Spitze der Entwicklung im Freeridebereich stehen (Rocky Mountain R-Series, Race Face Diabolus) ist es nur natürlich, dass man sich über seine geplanten Produkte austauscht. Bei den Race Face X-Type cranks wurden erstmalig das System der X-Type cups, i.e. "Aussenliegende Lager" verwandt, welche eine geänderte Platzierung der Kurbeln zur Folge hat. Um einen perfekten Freilauf der Kurbel zu garantieren musste dies in der Konzeption der Schwingen für das RMX Berücksichtigung finden, d.h. die Schwinge wurde mit einer leichten Beugung konzipiert, um den fehlenden Freiraum der RM Schwinge zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2004)

Livanh schrieb:
			
		

> ah ja, dann also eher locker als fest?
> ...also wenn das angebot mit zusammen riden ernst gemeint war, dann meld dich mal per pm. würde natürlich auch was für die schellen zahlen, geschenkt ist ja fast schon zu nett....



Hoffe du hast meine Mail bekommen.

G.


----------



## blaubaer (13. Juli 2004)

ich dachte schon ich hätte was falsch gemacht oder übersehen an meinem RMX mit X-Type da es bis jetzt ohne probleme lief


----------

